# State of TX Master Electrician



## Cavazos1 (Sep 9, 2019)

Looking for someone/company to lease my State of Texas Master electrician license. I live in Houston TX. Please give me a call @2815702941. Thanks Don


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Is this legal-- I don't think so


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Is this legal-- I don't think so


Dennis - I see this posted here every so often license for rent and the same response it may be illegal, yet I am sure this is license renting in some form is done nationwide. Large companies are the future of electrical contracting (UNFORTUNATELY) and when they move into a state they get a masters somewhere. There is always a work around, a small guy may not be able to use someone else's license but the big companies have their ways. Legal, border line legal their lawyers work it all out.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

brian john said:


> Dennis - I see this posted here every so often license for rent and the same response it may be illegal, yet I am sure this is license renting in some form is done nationwide. Large companies are the future of electrical contracting (UNFORTUNATELY) and when they move into a state they get a masters somewhere. There is always a work around, a small guy may not be able to use someone else's license but the big companies have their ways. Legal, border line legal their lawyers work it all out.


That may be true but generally the person with the license must be employed by the company. I am sure they can work things out from there. 

OTOH, I am not sure I would allow my license to be used by a company that flies in and out of an area. Who's left with the call backs and mess that may have been created? I would definitely get a lawyer involved


----------

